

Show HN: Simple iOS App for content aware image resizing - stollcri
http://christopherstoll.org/apps/squared.html

======
Jeremy1026
This is pretty amazing. The demo video looks very impressive. However,
downloaded the application and found it to be much more clunky than the video
shows. Certainly has some potential, and does pretty well but far from what
the demo shows.

~~~
stollcri
Yes, it is still young. The currently available version uses an edge detection
algorithm which I designed for another purpose (text extraction), subsequent
versions use techniques which are more appropriate for images. Also, the
algorithm never refuses to square an image, even when there is a high
likelihood of a poor result; I am experimenting with ways to visually
communicate that to the app user.

------
Mr_P
From the demo video (and the ugly tearing artifacts in the image shown at the
end), this looks like someone took seam carving
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seam_carving](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seam_carving))
and made an IOS app from it. This isn't even close to state-of-the-art in
image retargetting.

~~~
stollcri
Indeed it is similar to seam carving. Which technique would you recommend for
this task? Do you know of any other example implementations which can be run
on a smartphone grade processor in near-real-time?

